# Makrelenangeln Lauwersoog



## baumschubser (29. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin,
habe vor diese Woche nach Lauwersoog zum Makrelenangeln zu fahren. Habe mich auch schon in der Boardsuche erkundig. Habe drei Schiffe ausgemacht 1. MS Tender; 2. Ms de Daagerad und 3. MS Triton. Nun meine Fragen, wie sieht es bei den Schiffen mit Fischkisten, fließend Wasser und Eis aus?
Könnt ihr mir eines der Schiffe besonders empfehlen?
Sonstiges auf was ich unbedingt achten sollte, war noch nie in Holland zum Makrelenangeln.
Bin für Ratschläge und eure Informationen dankbar
Mfg baumschubser


----------

